# Touren rund um Schweinfurt?



## goldstar (17. November 2005)

hallo,


suche schöne Touren rund um Schweinfurt, gern auch mit Anfahrt von 20-30 KM.

Komme eigentlich aus einer viel "schöneren" Gegend, d.h. Wertheim/Miltenberg, da hat man schon einige Möglichkeiten mehr vor Ort....!!!  

Steigerwald /Rhön ???, aber wo?  

gruß


----------



## Rockhopper (21. November 2005)

> Komme eigentlich aus einer viel "schöneren" Gegend


 das möchte ich doch überlesen haben   

was fähst du denn so? (XC oder Kantenrunterspringen...?)
um Schweinfurt tumeln sich die meisten MTB'ler im Bereich Deutschof. Sagt dir der Biergarten Höllental etwas? Von dort Richtung Ellerthäuser See oder über die Hardt Richtung Brennöfen (dort ballern aber die Amis grad öfters rum). 
Im Steigerwald gibt es schöne Runden im Handtal oder rauf zum Zabelstein. Steigerwald fahre ich meist eh mit dem Rennrad, weil so genau kenne ich mich dort nicht aus.
Suchst du jetzt eher Feierabendrunden oder Wochenendtouren?

es gibt da noch ein Buch über MTB-Touren in der Rhön, soll sehr gut sein. Verlag habe ich leider nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.

P.S. falls du dir die Fritsch-Wanderkarte besorgst, versuche nicht, den Rückertweg entlang zu fahren. Der existiert nur noch stückweise   
Der Keltenweg im Steigerwald soll aber nett zu fahren sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (21. November 2005)

guck mal da:  
http://info.rhoen-grabfeld.de/tourist_web/mountainbiking/mountainbikerouten.htm#Geasmtübersicht

http://rhoen-aktiv.p15122125.pureserver.info/gps_mountainbiking_touren/index.php


----------



## jsweet (21. November 2005)

wenn du willst kommst du ins schöne hammelburg wir fahren jeden samstag ab 13:30 eine tour durch die vorröhn


----------



## Deleted 54817 (22. November 2005)

Schweinfurt TG Parkplatz jeden Mittwoch 17:30  ca. 1h40
Nightride Sw.Stadtwald MTB, singlespeed, cyclocross.....Licht..
Style:   

Schweinfurt TG Parkplatz jeden Sonntag 09:30 ca.2h
Sw.Stadtwald MTB, singlespeed, cyclocross

Style    

bis bald


----------



## goldstar (26. November 2005)

Das mit der "schöneren" Gegend war nicht so ernst gemeint,

soll nur heissen, das ich von der Gegend (Schweinfurt) etwas entäuscht bin, da wo ich herkomme, geht man vor die Tür u. hat den Odenwald direkt vor sich, u. 10 Km (nicht mal) ist der Spessart.

Suche eigentlich Touren um die 2-3 Stunden, im Steigerwald war ich zwar schon öfters, jedoch mit dem Rennrad.

Röhn würd mich auch jucken...

gruß


----------



## jsweet (26. November 2005)

also da es um schweinfurt herum nicht so toll ist steht ja wohl nicht zur diskussion! vor allem wenns richtung geo geht!

die vorröhn mit abstechern in die röhn ist wirklich schön aber auch zwischen bad kissingen hammelburg und gemünden gibt´s wege vom feinsten!

wenn du mal in die nähe kommst meld dich halt per pm!


----------



## Rockhopper (28. November 2005)

> Das mit der "schöneren" Gegend war nicht so ernst gemeint


das da auch nicht: "das möchte ich doch überlesen haben "    

@goldstar: leider bin ich zur Zeit am WE selten in der Gegend und unter der Woche ist halt immer gleich finster     ;weil sonst hätten wir mal ein paar Runden zusammen radeln können; dann würdest dich hier ruck zuck auskennen und einfach drauf los radeln können.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Juli 2006)

Rockhopper schrieb:
			
		

> Im Steigerwald gibt es schöne Runden im Handtal oder rauf zum Zabelstein. .




Ich wollt eigentlcih einen neuen Thread zum Thema Zabelstein anwefen aber die Suche hat genau diesen einen Beitrag gefunden.

War heute mal per Schu mit der Freundin da oben und bin vor lauter Singletrails gar nicht mehr aus dem Staunen gekommen!!! 

Kann man da ne zusammenhängende Tour so um die 50 Km fahren, oder ist es nur um den Zabelstein selbst so schön? 

Direkt um Geo ist´s  ja ehr low, aber a bisserl weiter draußen war´s schon verlockend.

Lohnt es sich da noch mal mit dem Rad aus Würzburg anzureisen? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Quantic (3. September 2006)

so, ihr habt Verstärkung  

bin jetzt für ein halbes Jahr in Schweinfurt (wegen Praktikum) und suche ein bissel Anschluss...

Wer hat lust mir mal ein paar Trails in der Umgebung zu zeigen?  
(ein paar km Anreise wäre kein Problem, habe (noch) ein Auto zur Verfügung)

Daniel


----------



## cubey (3. September 2006)

Jo am Wochenende......meld dich halt mal über ICQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quantic (4. September 2006)

mal schaun obs über ICQ klappt, kann leider nicht so oft online sein. Bis jetzt nur im Internetcafe


----------



## cubey (4. September 2006)

wenn nicht dann hier


----------



## hardflipper (5. September 2006)

Mich interessiert vor allem das Gebiet um den Zabelstein.

Ist vielleicht 15 Min von Geo entfernt. 

Seid/wart ihr da schon unterwegs?


----------



## Quantic (25. September 2006)

Ich war gestern in diesem Gebiet unterwegs. 

rings um den Zabelstein isses schon ganz nett, vor allem die Abfahrt zum Falkenstein   ein weiteres Highlight ist noch die Vogelsburg (ein stück südlich vom Zabelstein)

für eine Tour kann ich den Keltenweg empfehlen (rote Markierung, die wie eine Stecknadel aussieht), bin ich gestern aber nur zum Teil gefahren. Es waren auch so schon gute 100km weil ich in Schweinfurt losgefahren bin...


----------



## hardflipper (26. September 2006)

Prima, dann werd ich mal bei gutem Wetter das Bike in´s Auto schmeißen und gen Zabelstein cruisen.

Von Wü aus sind´s ja bestimmt schon 50 bis 55 km.


----------

